# Thanks to everyone who thinks the Nebo sucks.



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

I had a long story typed out, but I lost it. So this version will be much more concise. Drew the LE tag with one point, I think there were only 32 applicants for 22 tags. Called this bull into 30 yards, hit him behind the front shoulder. He ran about 20 yards up a small hill, and I hit him again at 50 yards and he tipped over. Thanks to all my friends who helped me out.
Later, 
Griff
[attachment=0:2m2coj24]0831121558.jpg[/attachment:2m2coj24]


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great Looking bull! Congrats.

I'm sure Goofy or Nebo12000 will insist it couldn't be on the Nebo.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice 8)

Looks like your little huntin partner is happy as a clam too!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Love the dark horns. Nice job.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Excellent bull! Best part is the little man with that grin from ear-to-ear! Congratulations!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet, that bull is killer. Way to get it done. Thanks for sharing (rubbing it in)  :lol:


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful Bull! Nice work and glad to see that youngster smiling!


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

What a beautiful bull! Way to go!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome Job! I am very happy for you that you were able to share that moment with your little guy.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Darn nice bull! Congrats.


----------



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice bull no matter where it came from.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yea super jealous right now. I'm hoping and praying I fill my tag by the end of next week. Congrats! That is a super bull!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

GRIFF,,, That's a FANTASTIC Nebo bull!! Congrats!

The thing about Nebo is this,
There's enough private ground still holding elk it will always be OK ..
On some of the private, they wont even shoot a bull like that,
and there are a few that spread out off these areas to public ground every year.

Which brings me to the point, on the Nebo unit, The public ground is taking the shaft!
That is were the decline in elk numbers is most apparent ....

And with 4,400 deer tags this year, and condensed deer populations, the deer will
remained suppressed as well .... IMHO.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

8)


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

GRIFF said:


> I had a long story typed out, but I lost it. So this version will be much more concise. Drew the LE tag with one point, I think there were only 32 applicants for 22 tags. Called this bull into 30 yards, hit him behind the front shoulder. He ran about 20 yards up a small hill, and I hit him again at 50 yards and he tipped over. Thanks to all my friends who helped me out.
> Later,
> Griff


I am glad you didn't hit him behind the back shoulder--good on ya and congrats 

waka waka!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe it ain't 400 but look at the mass, symmetry and color! I love that bull! Congrats to you!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

AWESOME bull! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep and posting this story, pics on the internet and saying you drew the tag with only 1 point and hardly anyone applied for this unit will ensure this unit will stay that way in the future...

Nice bull for the Nebo. You did good


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great bull. Love the smiling little guy. I think Jew is proud of his daddy.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bull and congrats.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> Nice bull for the Nebo. You did good


Shaun, fixed your post for you.  I am guessing this is your back yard but I don't think people are going to be hot spotting the unit......taking a bull like this is the exception not the rule for that unit.

Congrats to the hunter! Thanks for sharing the pics....good on you for having the kid with you!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yup... sure looks like Nebo is a POS mountain, for sure! 

Very nice bull!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful Bull. Great Job. It puts my 14 points in perspective......


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

That's a great bull anywhere, that is a superstar for Nebo. No matter what the "keyboard biologists" think they know about the unit and the unit being "fine", they are wrong. I would put my experience and knowledge of this unit up against anyone and this unit struggles. Some of the issues this unit is dealing with are those that are previously addressed, killing too many cows in January, etc.

However, one issue that is never brought up but has made a huge impact on Nebo is when they opened the Oak Creek unit to open bull. South Nebo once had a good sized herd of elk on it, many of these elk would migrate to back and forth between the Oak Creek and Nebo unit. Many of the elk were killed on the open bull, extended archery and by F&G due to the elk doing damage to local crops. Cow elk tags were also given out for South Nebo, which basically exterminated the remaining elk. You will not find elk in any numbers south of the Nephi Canyon road. This is sad but true. Therefore, hunters are all forced to concentrate on the same areas. Yes, Nebo is a huge mountain, but the elk do not hang out in every nook, cranny or deep canyon, they hang out in some, but they mainly hang out in their regular places and those areas do not hold a fraction of the elk they once held. Anyone who says otherwise is either being ignorant or facetious.

Congrats on a great bull, looks like you had an awesome time. Glad you were able to have the young one out with you. Sorry for hijacking this to vent, but some of the ignorance on this subject is ridiculous. There is a reason all of the cow tags and many of the LE tags were cut from this unit.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^^ Yes, Exactly what gwailow said .. ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments. It was awesome how it played out and couldn't ask for a better hunt.

While the Nebo may not be what it once was, I wish there were more units like the Nebo where you don't have wait 10 plus years for a chance to hunt branch antlered bulls with chance of shooting a dandy. By the way there was a 360 bull shot on Monday.

Later, 
Griff


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

If its the same bull I know of ,,,^^^^^^

It was 357...


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i heard 357 7/8..... :O•-:


----------



## mountainman21 (May 14, 2011)

I love the unit. Nebo is my back yard as well and I am here to tell ya there are still some good bulls. You just need to work a little harder to get them. gwailow is right though on them not being in every canyon like they use to be. I watched some awesome bulls that were 350 plus get taken last year so I know they still exist. That 357 bull you are talking about was not takin near a road. I know they put some miles on their boots for that one. Its still a great unit and congrats on the bull! I love those dark horns


----------



## hoytbowhunter (Sep 13, 2012)

that bull is a studd !!!....congrats


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Sweet pic and bull !!!

Congrats,
Pete


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> Thanks for all the comments. It was awesome how it played out and couldn't ask for a better hunt.
> 
> While the Nebo may not be what it once was, *I wish there were more units like the Nebo where you don't have wait 10 plus years for a chance to hunt branch antlered bulls with chance of shooting a dandy. * By the way there was a 360 bull shot on Monday.
> 
> ...


A-FREAKING-MEN!!!!!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

^^^what they said^^^


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is nice! How many points did it take to draw?


----------

